# The Big Daddy !!!



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok. fella's i don't realy like to start new threads unless i have sonething to say! Go to Acccu weather and check out Elliot Abrams blog he has been around for years and is conservative with his forecasts. Just check it out and make your own conclution, but i feel we are going to get a great storm!!! 

Mak.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Got up early this morning to see if there were any changes in the forecast for my location.I did read Elliot's blog but NE PA. will see all snow.

1982 3rd Battallion 3004!


----------

